# moving to Thailand, working for UK company



## SeanM86

Hi all,
I'm looking for a bit of help, I've had a look around online and can't really find anything concrete.
I want to move to Thailand and continue to work for my employer who is based in the UK, but do the work remotely in Thailand.
What is the tax situation?
Pay UK tax? Pay Thai tax?
Pay both?

Would appreciate any help from someone who's done the same.
Many thanks,
Sean


----------



## Moulard

I am not familiar with the UK-Thai tax treaty, but under most tax treaties if you perform the work in Thailand it would be considered Thai sourced and Thai Revenue Dept would have the primary right to tax the income.

How it is taxed in the UK would depend on your tax residency status and domestic tax law.

First stop should be the UK-Thai tax treaty....






Thailand: tax treaties


Tax treaties and related documents between the UK and Thailand.




www.gov.uk





While digital nomadism on tourist visa is common, ideally you should also ensure that you are in Thailand on a visa that actually allows you to work in the country.


----------



## TimeCode

SeanM86 said:


> Hi all,
> I'm looking for a bit of help, I've had a look around online and can't really find anything concrete.
> I want to move to Thailand and continue to work for my employer who is based in the UK, but do the work remotely in Thailand.
> What is the tax situation?
> Pay UK tax? Pay Thai tax?
> Pay both?
> 
> Would appreciate any help from someone who's done the same.
> Many thanks,
> Sean


I stumbled across this wondering how I could be in this same position  I envy you. Hope you will find your way <3


----------

